# North Americian Field Archery Championships



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't you mean 2018? Or is it different from the NFAA Field up in Darrington WA?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

This is a different shoot it is open to shooters from All of North America Canada, Mexico and the U.S. You proberly have not heard much of it in the last few years because it was in Floridia which is a long way from the Northwest. Hope you can make it .


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Great. I might make it. Need to see how the calendar looks for next year. Thanks for the info.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

California will draw a lot of archers from Mexico. Last year I shot with these archers at our Duel in the Desert challenge and was very impressed by their abilities. Looking forward to going. I shot at the North American Field Archery was when It was held at Skookum archers in Washington State. We had several archers from Mexico and Canada and had a great time. I also remember it at Cascadian Archers in Oregon. Then it got stuck way over in Florida for many years. Probably the reason that someone from the Northwest never heard of it.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is great news, as in years way past, I am planning on once again having the Parade of Nations prior to the start of the shoot. Please spread the word 
Thanks for response


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Sounds cool. Hope I can make it!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I hope you can too


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

I lived in the Knob Hill area near the college, my wife got her Ph.D. there. Lobos.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is good, small world but not to burst your Lobo bubble, but I went to NMSU go Aggies. Hope you can make the shoot.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

As with any IFAA event be sure to check the differences in the rules on equipment between the IFAA classes and NFAA. 

Example: Bowhunter Freestyle is Bowhunter Unlimited in IFAA and there are no levels, crosshairs, or side weights.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Wife and I have been kicking around a "Route 66" trip since we retired. Might work out pretty well.


----------

